# Rubber bands on Amazon



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I read a site daily that features Cool Tools and today I found a rubber band that the submitter uses for slingshots. This lead me to some more that may be of interest to forum members. I think the 6,8 and 9 inch ones are 1/16 thick and 7/8 inches wide. The UV protected ones are only 5 to a pack and a bit costly; Around $8.

6 in.; 8 in.; 9in.; 7in. UV protection


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder how they shoot? They look slow .... as if I can tell by a picture.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

They are a Crepe Rubber which is what Alliance 107's are so they should be okay. Performance similar to natural gum.


----------

